# Getting Rid Of Diacetyl In Kegged Beer



## sinkas (4/5/10)

lHiall,
I ahve a great clone of Rogue's Brutal Bitter, but once kegged realised its really diacetyl'y, 

I was thinking of de-gassing, racking and repitching for a week then re kegging,? seems like a good idea, or total stupidity?

Fermented with PacMan, and givena week at 22-25C for a rest, beer has been fined with gelatine in the keg.


----------



## kevin_smevin (4/5/10)

sinkas said:


> lHiall,
> I ahve a great clone of Rogue's Brutal Bitter, but once kegged realised its really diacetyl'y,
> 
> I was thinking of de-gassing, racking and repitching for a week then re kegging,? seems like a good idea, or total stupidity?
> ...



Repitching yeast should clean it up. Healthy yeast have the ability to remove 10 times more diacetyl then they create apparently. That strain is supposed to produce little to no diacetyl however. Diacetyl can also be formed by certain spoilage organisms too so if thats the case pitching more yeast may not work.


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

yum yum yum said:


> Repitching yeast should clean it up. Healthy yeast have the ability to remove 10 times more diacetyl then they create apparently. That strain is supposed to produce little to no diacetyl however. Diacetyl can also be formed by certain spoilage organisms too so if thats the case pitching more yeast may not work.



I had diacetyl in 2 out of 5 beers i made with pacman! Two of only a handful of beers (6~) ive had noticable diacetyl in once going AG.


----------



## DUANNE (4/5/10)

i also had diacytyl in my first beer on this yeast.it was a 1040 apa that had two weeks in the fermenter and tasted good then picked it up in the keg. i gave up on it and was going to tip it tonight but had a taste and the diacytyl is gone. it has taken 3 or 4 weeks though.


----------



## sinkas (4/5/10)

BEERHOG said:


> i also had diacytyl in my first beer on this yeast.it was a 1040 apa that had two weeks in the fermenter and tasted good then picked it up in the keg. i gave up on it and was going to tip it tonight but had a taste and the diacytyl is gone. it has taken 3 or 4 weeks though.



sorry, its gone after 3 weeks cold ina keg, or on the yeast?


----------



## unrealeous (4/5/10)

sinkas said:


> I was thinking of de-gassing, racking and repitching for a week then re kegging,? seems like a good idea, or total stupidity?


I'd suggest leaving it in the keg, as every time you move vessels you increase your chances of picking up infection/oxidising it. If you are not in a hurry, you could just try leaving the keg as is for a couple of weeks and see how it goes - or if you want to pitch some fresh yeast - I'd just throw it straight into the keg. It will settle out anyway - the first pint or two might be a bit cloudy but after than it should pour clear.


----------



## kevin_smevin (4/5/10)

Is the yeast highly floculant? Yeast needs to be in suspension to clean up diacetyl, or at least it makes it significantly faster. Many British ale yeasts are prone to diacetyl because they floculate so well.


----------



## DUANNE (4/5/10)

sinkas said:


> sorry, its gone after 3 weeks cold ina keg, or on the yeast?




soumds like it shouldnt work but it was chilled in the fridge the whole time.


----------



## pmolou (19/5/10)

just came across this thread and have and possibly have a similar problem... I've kegged my beer around 5 days ago and since have noticed a sweet flavour i'd possibly associate with butterscotch and have it @2celcius atm....

how dd your beer turn out over time? wondering whether i should bring it back up to ambient temp or just leave it and hope? can you do that with kegged beer (raise the temp?) just got the system this is my first kegged beer haha

cheers in advance


----------



## sinkas (19/5/10)

I repitched a 1 L starter, seems to have worked


----------



## livewiremjk (10/4/16)

Reactivating thread - Go gadget Go - Sinkas.... Did you pitch your yeast directly into the keg or did you rack it back into your fermenter? I have a 46L batch of perfectly good IPA tasting like a C**k suking cowboy. It's now sitting in 2.5 kegs and needs to be healthy so that I can prove to my brother that I can make beer that tastes better than the watered down junk he's grown accustomed to from the big breweries. He'll be here in a few weeks to begin the intoxication procedure. In the past i'd just tip it out but I made a double batch and usually it tastes so good I gave it a name. I know this is an old thread but I'm sure that I'm not the only one that's had this problem.


----------



## manticle (10/4/16)

Sinkas isn't around much these days but if your diacetyl is not a result of infection, an active starter in the keg should fix it.


----------



## livewiremjk (11/4/16)

Thanks Manticle. I'll warm it up and chuck in some fresh yeast.


----------

